# Neutering my Golden



## JasonB (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there,

My male golden is 5 1/2 months old. My vet suggested I get him neutered at around 6 months. I was told by his "puppy school" trainer that I should wait at least a year before neutering him, this way he fully develops. I was curious to hear people's thoughts and past experiences with their goldens.

- Jason


----------



## Lambeau0609 (Aug 3, 2015)

I am following this post. I've heard so many mixed things about when to neuter my puppy.
I heard a year is good but my vet said after 6months is good. 
So I'm thinking somewhere between 6 months and a year.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

There is evidence out there especially with males that they should not be neutered until their growth plates close which is between 18 and 24 months. Evidence of neutering before that can increase the risk of cancer and CCL tears in the legs. I am sure someone will have the links or you can search in the search bar for them.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Everyone needs to read up on the literature and make a decision for themselves. Have you discussed with this with your dog's breeder? Most reputable breeders have an opinion on this subject. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...dy-some-health-effects-spaying-neutering.html

You can use the search feature at the top of this page, enter a term like "UC Davis Study" or "Neutering male puppy" etc. and bring up old threads on the topic.

Any large breed male dogs I own will not be neutered until closer to two years of age or later, if at all. Too much seems to be affected by cutting off hormones before they are fully mature. The issues with bone growth and joint problems also seems even more clear cut.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

We have decided not to neuter our male based on our research on the subject. For us and Noah's health, we believe that not neutering is the best for his long term health. 

You will need to decide what is best for you and your dog. But there's no need to rush into the decision. 

Here are a few more articles to consider. 

Early Spay Neuter: 3 Reasons To Reconsider

Your Dog Needs To Be Spayed Or Neutered - Right? - Dogs Naturally Magazine

Edit - an alternative to traditional neuter is vasectomy - you may wish to look into that option as well.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Our breeder had us wait until Gambler was at least 24 months.


----------



## O Charlie (Nov 2, 2015)

My 4 month old male has a testical that hasn't dropped yet. My vet wants to have it neutered now so they can remove it. How long should I wait?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

From what i have seen about when to neuter, the most important thing is to wait until the dog has reached maturity. Male dogs that have been neutered way to early, such as puppies in shelters, often have joint problems when neutered at around 8 weeks, before they go to their adoptive homes. Dogs neutered very early tend to appear lanky.

The question asked by the OP is a common question on the forum. Many decide to go ahead and neuter around 8 to 12 months of age. Others decide to wait until 18 to 24 months, and still others decide to not neuter at all. Those who neuter their dogs around 8 to 12 months of age do so because of behavioral issues, or needing to take their dog to day care where intact dogs are not allowed, as well as for other reasons. Neutering is a decision each owner must make based on their own situation. *Talk to your Vet*! There is a lot of information out there. Review the studies, but also be aware that some of the information is written with a particular point of view, may not be objective, and may draw conclusions that have limited basis in fact. Even studies like the one done by UC Davis are not perfect. It was a retrospective study done on a limited number of dogs that had been brought into the veterinary hospital. Not a completely random sample. 

My opinion is that nothing catastrophic will happen if a dog is neutered between 8 and 12 months. I can tell you that Max was neutered at 8 months of age. He was 99 pounds and had reached puberty at least 2 to 3 months earlier. He is now more than 5 years old and shows no signs of joint problems or hip dysplasia. He acts in all respects like a normal male Golden Retriever.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

JasonB said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My male golden is 5 1/2 months old. My vet suggested I get him neutered at around 6 months. I was told by his "puppy school" trainer that I should wait at least a year before neutering him, this way he fully develops. I was curious to hear people's thoughts and past experiences with their goldens.
> 
> - Jason


First, you have a Golden Retriever. 
The latest information on altering Golden Retrievers indicates it is better to wait until the pup has matured before deciding to alter the dog. 

I would most certainly wait to alter the dog until at least two years of age if at all.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

6 month is way too early to cut him. As many other suggested 24 months should be a minimum age to neuter your dog. Do some research on the subj. Here is a good reading


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

O Charlie said:


> My 4 month old male has a testical that hasn't dropped yet. My vet wants to have it neutered now so they can remove it. How long should I wait?


Although it is rare, there is always the possibility it could still drop in the next couple months. Testicular cancer is generally found in older dogs. Discuss with the vet the UC Davis study and if there is a downside till waiting till your dog is more like 12-18 months. It is ultimately your decision and again, you might talk to the breeder about it. It is a decision of risk vs. reward.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

If we had gotten a male there is no doubt we would of waited to neuter until close to two. The evidence seems to be there for waiting with a male. We had Chloe fixed a week or so after she turned six months. With a female there are a lot more things to worry about and the evidence isnt there as strong as the males.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Wait! Read or watch on YouTube Dr. Karen Becker's, "The Truth on Spaying and Neutering Pets. There is mounting evidence on the terrible problems it can cause. At least wait a couple of years to do this. Most of us are responsible pet owners and will not allow unwanted pregnancies to happen.


----------



## Kim1607 (Aug 6, 2015)

How does this work with those of us who have a spay/neuter agreement with our breeder? I will ask them, but I will feel my hands are tied by their wishes.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Kim1607 said:


> How does this work with those of us who have a spay/neuter agreement with our breeder? I will ask them, but I will feel my hands are tied by their wishes.


I would have the discussion with them. Most breeders are aware of the benefits of delayed neuter. You might also want to ask them if a vasectomy, which allows them to keep their hormones would satisfy your agreement - as it would still sterilize your boy.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

This is an article from Dr. Chris Zink who is an expert on canine athletes. This is nicely put together and gives info for the question on undescended testacle:


http://www.caninesports.com/uploads/1/5/3/1/15319800/spay_neuter_considerations_2013.pdf


"For males with retained testicles, there is a logical solution, based on fact. A large prospective study showed that
the incidence of testicular cancer in cryptorchid dogs was 12.7/1000 dog-years at risk.(39) In other words, if 100
dogs with retained testicles live to be 10 years old, approximately 13 of them will develop cancer in the retained
testicle. The average age at which tumors develop in undescended testes is 8.7 years.(40) These tumors are
commonly benign, though they can grow quite large. Based on this study, I recommend that dogs with retained
testicles have surgery to remove the retained testicle some time during the first three years of life and at that time
they have a vasectomy on the remaining spermatic cord. This solution allows the dog to have the benefit of its sex
hormones, but prevents passing this likely genetic condition on to offspring."


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

This image I think, speaks well for this discussion.

YOU WANT TO NEUTER AT WHICH AGE?
Testosterone and estrogen, produced by the sex organs (testes in males and ovaries in females), are absolutely central to the closure of the growth plates in you and your dog. Now if good joints were what you were after, what age would seem appropriate to safely stop sex hormone production in the dog?


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Talking to your vet is good, but it's also important to note that vets can't know about every breed the way we would like. I go to a vet who specializes in dogs, and (in the same practice) another for my cats whose area of expertise is cats. 

My breeder doesn't have strict rules, though he made it clear he would prefer we wait as long as possible. He used to require that males be neutered by a certain point, but now he feels that it is healthier to remain intact and approves of this. Part of why I felt comfortable with him was his stance on this topic.

For vanity reasons, I hope we don't have to neuter. My daughter keeps talking about the downfall of the "neuter coat."


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Flip this conversation to ask yourself why are you neutering?

In my opinion in the US the push to neuter is one of limiting dog population. In most places the days of all dogs running free with no leash laws are over. So why are we still neutering? Evidence shows that neutering can reduce longevity. 

Neutering does not reduce marking, humping or aggression.

I am sure to upset a few breeders on this forum but I think it is in breeding contracts for the same reason so that you do not irresponsibly go off and start breeding with their dogs.

My breeder has a non breeding contract but urges you to leave your dogs intact for health reasons.

I have an intact 6 yr old male and a puppy that will remain intact.

I have had neutered male dogs in the past that are living ~4 or so years less than their unneutered relatives. I am convinced. The science makes sense the body is very effected by the loss of hormones, hormones regulate almost every system in the body.

My vote is to not Neuter.


----------



## TiffanyGolden (Dec 6, 2015)

I joined this forum not too long ago asking the same question. To be quite frank my opinion still has not changed. Many people on the GRF ask about neutering/spaying and what their vets or statistics say. Ultimately, it is the _owner's_ decision on what they feel is best for their dog. Whether you decide to wait 2 years, a year, or 6 months, it is the _owner's_ decision. Personally, my significant other and I are neutering and spaying both of our dogs at 6 months. That is our decision, as we feel it's best for us. Think about your environment, your household, your view on the situation, your dog, and ultimately why you want that decision.


----------



## MoltenGirl (Aug 4, 2015)

I'm so tired of reading 'what is best for your dog and the environment'. 

Neutering and spaying will NOT prevent humping and/or sexual behaviour and aggressiveness. It's a 'BEHAVIOUR' not something that can be surgically removed. This is the owners responsibility to work on/re-direct as opposed to blame the dog. And YES.......some dogs hump well into maturity but most often than not, it's a phase that they will outgrow. 

And while research suggests female Goldens may be spayed as early as 6 months, the opposite is true of males. Growth and development is significant but I won't beat another dead horse to discuss what already has been. 

My boy will remain in-tact for as long as possible. We may not even neuter him. And agility training will NOT commence until at least 18-months of age.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

I have a girl pup, so I have been researching this topic and chosen against early neutering, or in my case fixing. 
When we got my daughters dog from the shelter many moons ago, he was 8 months and neutered. I think it was done really early. He never really learned to lift his leg, he had separation anxiety issues, and he grew so huge, (100 lbs) A Newfie, retriever cross, that by 6 years old his more delicate ankles be came arthritic and crippled him with normal levels of activity. Even after losing 10 lbs, he has basically been an old man since. I believe that he was neutered so young, that his body did not have the hormones needed to slow his growth rate when it should have. Could of just been the cross breeding, but I would not want to take the chance. I think many vets are still just saying what has been being said for many years now, and may not be really looking at the new research.


----------



## Discoverer (Feb 3, 2011)

TiffanyGolden said:


> I joined this forum not too long ago asking the same question. To be quite frank my opinion still has not changed. Many people on the GRF ask about neutering/spaying and what their vets or statistics say. Ultimately, it is the _owner's_ decision on what they feel is best for their dog. Whether you decide to wait 2 years, a year, or 6 months, it is the _owner's_ decision. Personally, my significant other and I are neutering and spaying both of our dogs at 6 months. That is our decision, as we feel it's best for us. Think about your environment, your household, your view on the situation, your dog, and ultimately why you want that decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ultimately the decision whether or not to spay/neuter your dog, when to do it if you are, is up to each individual owner. 

I do believe you should read as much information that is available, discuss it with your Vet, and if you have a puppy from a breeder with a contract, then you should discuss it with your breeder and abide by the contract you agreed to follow.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

This is always going to be one of those subjects that triggers emotional responses. Some newer research is contradicting older research, and there's the cultural aspect too: spaying and neutering is the norm in some societies but not in others. We're all programmed to accept different views of what's acceptable and what isn't. And, of course, we all tend to resist change to some degree. It's hard to change collective views.

Personally I grew up in a society (England) and in an era (many decades ago) where spaying and neutering wasn't widespread. Our family never spayed or neutered its dogs, and we never had an unwanted litter either. The social norm was not to alter a dog unless there was a medical or other good reason. When I emigrated to North America 30 years ago, my first dog was a rescue, and she was spayed as part of the adoption contract. However, when I bought my first purebred pup and the breeder asked me not to spay until she was at least 2 years old, and to leave her intact after that if I could, I was open to that because I was culturally programmed to think it was ok - even though I now lived in a society where it wasn't standard practice.

In North America, the norm has been to spay and neuter pet animals, the earlier the better. When I didn't spay my golden, I was ostracized to some extent by some other members of the agility community, because at the time I was going against popular beliefs.

Now, however, I can see that things are changing. Ten years ago I was in a very small minority of people who opted not to alter their young dogs. Today, the opposite is true: very few of my fellow agility competitors alter their dogs before two years of age. Mentalities are definitely changing. In the sport dog community at least, spay/neuter is no longer an automatic choice. I suspect this will eventually be the case for the pet community too.

But the element of choice will always remain. Some people choose to neuter their dogs early, others choose to wait. There are still some rescues around here that spay and neuter 8-week-old pups before placing them in their new homes. Personally that makes me shudder, but I understand their reasoning. Not everyone can be relied on to manage their pets responsibly, and if you're a rescue organization dealing with the fallout from bad management, you're going to do everything in your power to stop unwanted litters from being produced.

So, yes, it's an individual choice. If you read the information available and decide you want to spay or neuter your dog at 6 months, then that is entirely up to you. You don't need to justify your choice - we live in a free society. If you live in a two-dog household, with one male dog and one female dog, the advantages of altering at least one of them at a young age are clear.

But it's important to understand that whatever you decide, there are consequences. Research findings on the impacts of early spaying and neutering are fairly clear, and the risks of leaving dogs intact are also clear. I had never heard of pyometra, for example, but it was something I had to learn about and watch for as the owner of an intact female dog. And a friend of mine, with more than 30 years of experience as a multiple dog owner, had to deal with her first unplanned litter last year.

Early and later spaying/neutering both come with risks, as does the decision to leave a dog intact. You pick the risks you're most comfortable with, and you live with them.

Best of luck to everyone who's trying to make this decision for their dogs. It's a tough one.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Our boy now 20 weeks old had an undescended testicle. Our vet advised us to wait till he was 6 months then if it hadn't drop discuss removing it as they do sometimes drop later. However it had dropped by time he was 17 weeks. So it may be worth you waiting a few months to see if it drops.

We were told that there was an increased risk of cancer in an undescended testicle so it was best to remove it but there was no desperate rush and to wait till he was at least 6 months old to do it. We discussed options with the vet and were going to have the undescended one removed only so he still had some hormones whilst growing but have a vasectomy on the other.
Now he has both in the correct place we are thinking we will wait as long as possible then just go for a vasectomy so that he retains his hormones. He goes to day care a few times a week when we are all at work so we have to either go for castration or vasectomy when he begins to mature.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

UC Davis has a most important study I think every golden owner should read...NewStat | UC Davis study compares long-term health effects of neutering on golden retrievers, Labradors 

Many breeders have in their contract that pups should not be neutered until the growth plates close at 18-24 months. Grady will be 2 in a few weeks and is intact. Right now I have no plans to neuter him until at least middle age and that isn't set in stone. The only reason I would consider that is to avoid old age prostate problems.


----------



## Carrite (Aug 8, 2017)

I was wondering about this for my 5 month pup, having heard from the vet one thing and from a local golden retriever expert another.

I'll wait until age 2, or not at all.

Bumping the thread.

tim


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm really torn on this. I have an appointment for Wednesday morning to neuter my 8 month old boy. I have read so many reasons why it shouldn't be done and I am concerned. 

The reason I am considering it is because he spends a lot of time off leash.... and all other dogs in this neck of the woods do, too. I am concerned that there might be an unaltered female tourist dog who might catch his attention and lead him astray at some point.

I am training, have been since the day I brought him home. His recall is very good, but I don't believe it is bullet-proof. He is not outside without supervision, but he is not contained. We walk our woods and he is allowed to run and investigate. 

I've heard that a female's scent can be detected from quite a distance and am concerned that it could lure him into trouble. Is that accurate and a reason to neuter? If not, I'd be happy to cancel the appointment.


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

GoldensOldie said:


> I'm really torn on this. I have an appointment for Wednesday morning to neuter my 8 month old boy. I have read so many reasons why it shouldn't be done and I am concerned.
> 
> The reason I am considering it is because he spends a lot of time off leash.... and all other dogs in this neck of the woods do, too. I am concerned that there might be an unaltered female tourist dog who might catch his attention and lead him astray at some point.
> 
> ...


You could see if they would do a vasectomy. Many of the vets around us are starting to do them and even the low cost clinic is offering them. 
It would give you the piece of mind about the off chance he runs into a female. 
I wish I would have had the option for my little mutt, but the rescue required the full procedure.


----------



## GoldensOldie (Apr 23, 2017)

Gleepers said:


> You could see if they would do a vasectomy. Many of the vets around us are starting to do them and even the low cost clinic is offering them.
> It would give you the piece of mind about the off chance he runs into a female.
> I wish I would have had the option for my little mutt, but the rescue required the full procedure.


It's my understanding that his hormones would still be in charge, he would just be unable to produce sperm = puppies. I know that no unwanted puppies are the ultimate goal, but my concern is about his potential roaming behavior. I don't want him to be tempted. But, I don't want to possibly increase the risk of health issues.

I am doing my best with training. I hope that will be good enough.


----------

